# TTS Mk3 newbie



## Padster72 (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi,

I know this has probably been asked a thousand times, but what do I need to look out for when buying a Mk3 TTS?

Going to look at a couple at the weekend as a replacement for my current Mercedes A45. What common problems and things do I need to look for?

TIA


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Padster72 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this has probably been asked a thousand times, but what do I need to look out for when buying a Mk3 TTS?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums mate,  
For starters, you are the first person to own a45 and say that they want a TT. A45 is a monster car for me. :lol:

1. Super Sport seats (the buckets) - tend to have a certain failure where the plastic side panel tends to rip and break. Very expensive to replace if not under warranty. Because its connected to side airbags. 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1353921 see this thread for the issue.

2. Super Sport seats (again). Some (my self included) found that their backrest arches back after few drives. Like the manual adjusting mechanism is loose. So the more you drive, the more you notice that you are getting further away from the steering wheel. Some managed to coax Audi to fix it (replace or tighten the adjusting wheel for backrest) others like me sadly were denied this by Audi saying that they cant find any fault. Very rare problem that only affects super sport seats (manual adjustment)

3. Lumbar support can in some models act strange. Where it inflates and deflates during the drive over time. I and few people noticed it. Strangely no one else wants to talk about it but us few. (on AUDI US forum they noticed this too both on TT and new A5)

4. Leaky coolant hose. Its not meant to be 100% closed system. But some users (myself included) noticed that coolant tends to be used up more than on regular car. Some found that on their car the hose has degraded or started leaking. No biggie nor is it $$. But still something to consider

5. Manual transmission, not everyone but still a handful noticed that their clutch was in dire need of replacement just after 20.000 (or 30.000 miles). Again take this with grain of salt. Because gentlemen in question did not want to admit or divulge their "gear changing techniques". Problem seen on manualls only.

6. Windows and doors tend to get very easily frozen even at the slightest of colds. Cant close the doors because the lock mechanism is frozen stiff and the window wont retract up. Bad sealers. Cant be fixed. Design flaw. Annoying but need to prepare for it. 
(https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1676314)

I will edit my or add more replies if I personally remember anything more. Hope this helps


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I would add thermostat leak, quite common especially on earlier models (they should have made a running change since 2017)


----------



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

+1 for the thermostat leak having experienced that and water pump failure. This can be more of a problem on earlier build cars 2015/2016, so depends on what year you're looking at.
Might be worth a look at the transmission if possible, has been known to leak as well.


----------



## dezza59 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm had my TTS for 2 years now and have not experienced any of the above issues. In fact absolutely no problems to report.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

captainhero17 said:


> Padster72 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Welcome to the forums mate,  
For starters, you are the first person to own a45 and say that they want a TT. A45 is a monster car for me. :lol:

1. Super Sport seats (the buckets) - tend to have a certain failure where the plastic side panel tends to rip and break. Very expensive to replace if not under warranty. Because its connected to side airbags. 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1353921 see this thread for the issue.

All of the above fixed under warranty, hence getting the audi extended warranty after 3 years as you never know with the dodgy Audi builds these days ;-), hope you enjoy the car it's wicked

2. Super Sport seats (again). Some (my self included) found that their backrest arches back after few drives. Like the manual adjusting mechanism is loose. So the more you drive, the more you notice that you are getting further away from the steering wheel. Some managed to coax Audi to fix it (replace or tighten the adjusting wheel for backrest) others like me sadly were denied this by Audi saying that they cant find any fault. Very rare problem that only affects super sport seats (manual adjustment)

3. Lumbar support can in some models act strange. Where it inflates and deflates during the drive over time. I and few people noticed it. Strangely no one else wants to talk about it but us few. (on AUDI US forum they noticed this too both on TT and new A5)

4. Leaky coolant hose. Its not meant to be 100% closed system. But some users (myself included) noticed that coolant tends to be used up more than on regular car. Some found that on their car the hose has degraded or started leaking. No biggie nor is it $$. But still something to consider

5. Manual transmission, not everyone but still a handful noticed that their clutch was in dire need of replacement just after 20.000 (or 30.000 miles). Again take this with grain of salt. Because gentlemen in question did not want to admit or divulge their "gear changing techniques". Problem seen on manualls only.

6. Windows and doors tend to get very easily frozen even at the slightest of colds. Cant close the doors because the lock mechanism is frozen stiff and the window wont retract up. Bad sealers. Cant be fixed. Design flaw. Annoying but need to prepare for it. 
(https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1676314)

All of the above, hence getting the extended warranty after 3 years old, great car though


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

In nearly 3 years (since new) - only had heating element changed in passengers door mirror.
Been a fantastic car


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks for the info guys. I too am looking at a TTS in the New Year and this is just the kind of information I'm after.


----------



## Kenny. (Dec 30, 2014)

My only fault has been a heated mirror element failing, replace under warranty with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

Padster72 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this has probably been asked a thousand times, but what do I need to look out for when buying a Mk3 TTS?
> 
> ...


I'm genuinely interested to know why you're considering a move to a TTS from and A45. I'm wondering where to go from the TTS and the only realistic options I've come up with at the moment are A35 or A45!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

M1ke H said:


> Padster72 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Same. I asked that already. I dont think OP is with us anymore :lol:


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

Well, he's clearly got his TTS now if you look at the Audi Connect thread from Friday.


----------



## Padster72 (Dec 4, 2019)

Yeah, still here. I change my car fairly frequently and I did love the A45. Also, Mercedes ruined the handling when they completed a steering column recall, which put me right off the car, at the time. Had it all sorted, but couldn't get the poor feeling out of my head. I needed to replace with something being close to as quick and must admit, was drawn by some of the tech you get with Audi.

To be fair, I do love the TTS. It delivers its power in a different way and is more refined that the Merc.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Surprised at that as I thought the Merc tech would be better as its very new and the TT tech dates back to 2014. Also would have thought a Merc would have been more refined.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> Surprised at that as I thought the Merc tech would be better as its very new and the TT tech dates back to 2014. Also would have thought a Merc would have been more refined.


They are mostly. Prob is the transmission that they use on some models. Being cited as being more jerky and undecisive than DSG from VW.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

New a45 (2019) better in every way than a tts...


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

leopard said:


> New a45 (2019) better in every way than a tts...


Just a shame it's not better than an RS3


----------

